
Publishing Effective Modern C++, Part 1 - ingve
http://scottmeyers.blogspot.com/2015/05/publishing-effective-modern-c-part-1.html
======
towelguy

      > I briefly considered self publication via Kindle Direct
      > Publishing, because I thought it would be an interesting
      > experiment to publish EMC++ for $9.99 and see what
      > happened. [...] I fantasized that it would also have
      > shaken up the market for programming books and paved the
      > way to a world where $10 was the new normal for
      > high-quality technical books in digital form.
    

Guess we'll never know now.

~~~
eliben
While I enjoy reading on my Kindle, I find that Kindle is not the best format
for technical books with code samples, charts and tables. If you go
electronic, it's much better to just produce a PDF. FWIW I have the PDF-only
version of this book (a digital purchase from O'Reilly) and it's great

~~~
weavie
It depends on the book. I just bought Peter Norvigs Paradigms of Artificial
Intelligence and although it is available for Kindle I chose the print
version. The book is a monster! Too big to fit in my bag so I can't take it on
my commute. Wish I'd bought the Kindle version now..

~~~
eliben
It's an incredible book, though. Well worth the effort. I didn't try it on a
Kindle, but I suspect any non-trivial code listing (and this book has many)
will look back because it will have to be downscaled.

~~~
zerr
Not sure. I mean, probably it is a good book for beginners, but when you have
many years of experience, worked in various domains (AI, compilers, logic
programming, etc..) - then this book just touches the surfaces of various
these topics.

------
drblast
This book is fantastic, by the way. It's a great resource, but I really
appreciate the clever dry humor, like:

    
    
      <C++11 code example>
     
      Very cool. In C++14, the temperature drops further, because...
    

Scott, if you're reading this, that made me laugh out loud.

~~~
danieldk
I thoroughly enjoyed his previous books, but somehow forgot about this book.
Just ordered it, looking forward to it!

It seems that C++ is gathering much momentum since C++11: a minor revision in
the form of C++14, some new great books, CLion, etc.

------
commentnull
Writing a good technical book is hard work with uncertain rewards, and the
very real possibilities for loss for those involved, so how do some publishers
seem to be able to have so many titles? Is the model reliant on a few
bestsellers to keep the rest going? Would love to know how it really works...

In the meantime, I still love these books, still buy them (I have this one),
and hope they don't go away.

~~~
wnissen
Well, it stands to reason that the majority of the titles don't return their
costs, like in the publishing and music worlds. It's the few blockbusters that
effectively subsidize everybody else, though no one seems to be able to
identify them in advance. I don't have specific knowledge of the technical
publishing industry, to be sure.

------
a3n
What would be a good reference for getting back up to speed, but in an
environment of C++ from about 2000 to 2005? Maybe a particular version of the
ARM on Abe Books? One of the original Ways books? Something else?

~~~
justin66
_Accelerated C++: Practical Programming by Example_ is a great "getting up to
speed" book.

~~~
a3n
Ordered from Abe Books, thanks.

------
pcunite
He talks about some of his book making journeys here (with some deviation
throughout): [https://youtu.be/smqT9Io_bKo](https://youtu.be/smqT9Io_bKo)

------
melling
It's sad to hear him talk about such a small amount of money for his efforts.
Sounds like the book wasn't worth his effort. Even artists understand the
value of their work.

[https://signalvnoise.com/archives2/picasso_paula_scher_and_t...](https://signalvnoise.com/archives2/picasso_paula_scher_and_the_lifetime_behind_every_second.php)

~~~
svdree
I think it probably was more than worth the effort. This is of course not his
main source of income, but it certainly strengthens his reputation as one of
the foremost experts on C++.

At a company I worked for previously, some people thought it would be nice to
invite him for giving a talk. Even though there was a reasonable budget
available, it still didn't go through because the guy is apparently pretty
expensive.

------
yueq
Can't wait.

